# Arbeitsspeicher Backen!



## Jan565 (8. April 2010)

Funktioniert es, wenn man den Arbeitsspeicher mal in den Ofen schiebt? 

Bei Grafikkarten soll es zum Teil wunder bewirken, aber wie es bei Ram´s?

Ich habe noch einen alten 256MB DDR2, der Defekt ist, der PC startet nur ohne ihn, habe es in 2 Rechnern Getestet. Ich weiß das 512MB im laden um die Ecke kaum was kosten, aber der Ram ist halt für mein 2. PC und da will ich möglichst kein Geld rein stecken, soll auch nur zum Serven oder gelegentlichen Zocken da sein. 

Hat jemand es schon einmal getestet und es hat was geholfen?


----------



## mcflops (8. April 2010)

probiers doch einfach aus kaputt gehen kann er eh nichmehr ..
entweder er funktioniert danach oder nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2010)

Naja probiers aus.
Ich seh die Chancen aber eher schlecht.^^


----------



## Icke&Er (8. April 2010)

Es wird sich wie bei Grakas verhalten! Endweder du hast richtig Glück oder halt nicht!
Meist haben aber die Chips selber einen weg und da hilft das backen nichtsmehr 

PS: testen würch ich trotsdem!

MFG


----------



## Jan565 (8. April 2010)

Habe es getestet, und er geht wieder . Echt gut solche sachen! Ich hoffe nur der hällt jetzt ne weile, weil so wie ich das gehört habe, gehen solche Teile schnell wieder kaputt oder machen Fehler.


----------



## mcflops (8. April 2010)

dann glückwunsch


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. April 2010)

Nunja, ich hätte die Garantie genutzt, wenn es die in deiner NFO sind hätteste noch Garantie "gehabt" nach dem Backen sicherlich nicht mehr


----------



## Sturmi (9. April 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Nunja, ich hätte die Garantie genutzt, wenn es die in deiner NFO sind hätteste noch Garantie "gehabt" nach dem Backen sicherlich nicht mehr



2*2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2800 CL 5-5-5-18-2T  != Ich habe noch einen alten *256MB* DDR2


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. April 2010)

OK, ich dachte an die XMS2er


----------



## Modders Vision (2. Oktober 2012)

Mit wieviel Grad und wie lange hast du den Arbeitsspeicher denn gebacken?
Ich habe hier auch noch zwei XCM3 2GB rumliegen und würde das auch gerne mal probieren


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

lach erst grafikkarten backen und jetzt arbeitspeicher, hoffe mal hält eine ganze weile. andererseits ist ram momentan nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Soll man den RAM genauso wie eine GraKa für 10min auf 200°C im Ofen lasssen?


----------



## Master-Thomas (18. Oktober 2012)

Gehört hier nicht ganz her, aber ich habe meine Graka "gebacken", das Prinzip ist aber dasselbe denke ich. Aufgrund einer Lötstelle die kein Kontakt mehr hat ist das Bauteil kaputt (wenn es denn so ist) beim Backen wird zum einen die Lötstelle "zusammengklebt", zum anderem das ganze Teil ein bischen gedehnt und zusammengezogen, durch die thermische Belastung. Manche berichten von Monaten manche von Tagen. Bei mir hat es beim ersten Mal 3Wochen gehalten beim 2ten -schaun mer ma? Da Lötzinn glaub ich so um 170-180 Grad flüssig wird sollte man sich erstmal vorsichtig rantasten, ich hab im Ofen 140-150 Grad genommen 10min nach 5 min einmal aufmachen um son bischen Bewegung reinzubringen. Viel Glück
PS: das geht natürlich nur bei Vollmond und du mußt vorher 3mal um den Arbeitspeicher rumtanzen-aber das weiß ja jeder.


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deinen Tipp 
Ich werde das mal ausprobieren - klar geht das nur bei Vollmond (da muss ich jetzt erst mal wieder warten...) und man darf das dreimal rumtanzen auf gar keinen Fall vergessen


----------

